# Won DV Lottery - unmarried parents



## beaner99 (May 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Found out today that I won the 2013 DV lottery. My partner and I have a 1 year old child. I didn't include my partner on my form as we are not married, but we obviously want to go together - does anyone know if it is possible for him to be added onto my visa? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

beaner99 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Found out today that I won the 2013 DV lottery. My partner and I have a 1 year old child. I didn't include my partner on my form as we are not married, but we obviously want to go together - does anyone know if it is possible for him to be added onto my visa?
> 
> thanks in advance.


Congratulations!
You have to be legally married at application.


----------



## beaner99 (May 2, 2012)

hi two step,

thanks for the reply. Is there any way my partner can be included? Is there any point in proceeding with my application if we are not married?

thanks again.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Yep, marry quick and it should be fine, My GF and I were in the same situation, got married and it was no problem, they didn't even ask us about it (we had all sorts of proof that we'd been living together for 7 years, but it was never asked for)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

beaner99 said:


> hi two step,
> 
> thanks for the reply. Is there any way my partner can be included? Is there any point in proceeding with my application if we are not married?
> 
> thanks again.


I do not know your personal situation. You want to move with your partner it will be as legally married couple unless he/she can come up with a visa not tied to yours.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You need to get married before you send back your paperwork. (and don't be afraid, you can wait a while before sending your application back).
On a Dutch message board we had a couple like that too, and they are living happily (married ;-) ) in the US since a couple of years.


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Agree. You have time, is his current visa valid? Depending on his status, you can get married and file jointly.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MElady said:


> Agree. You have time, is his current visa valid? Depending on his status, you can get married and file jointly.


Please read the first post - OP is a Diversity Lottery winner.


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Well aware, read it completely but thanks for posting. OO some classes can't piggyback immedietly after marriage ceremony in an AOS app. should be clean so no issues, thus the q's.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MElady said:


> Well aware, read it completely but thanks for posting. OO some classes can't piggyback immedietly after marriage ceremony in an AOS app. should be clean so no issues, thus the q's.


Please do some research! OP is a winner in the Diversity Lottery. There is no AOS for Green Card holder spouses. There is an ofter very long LDR.


----------



## Geert81 (May 9, 2012)

Well I just got selected in the lottery as well. How much time do I have to send in the application before my chances become 0 since all the cards will have been given away?

I would first like to make sure where exactly I want to live in the US an stuff like that since I'm pretty happy in Belgium as well.


----------



## clickmaster (Apr 10, 2012)

You have to seek information to DVlottery website.


----------



## beaner99 (May 2, 2012)

hi all,

Thought I should give an update to our situation. We got married last July just had a small ceremony, plan to have a proper 'wedding' another time.. I sent my DS122 and DS230 forms to the KCC in August, and in November I got notification of our visa interview for the end of January. Did medical etc and gathered all the required forms, police certificate etc..

The interview itself was really straightforward. There was one other family ahead of us. First we were called to the window to the pay the fee $990 for the 3 of us. Then after about half an hour we got called again to give in all our paperwork. We didn't know that we needed 3 large envelopes A3 size, and stamps for €12.50 each, so my husband had to pop out to the post office to get these.

We then got called a third time for the interview. At this stage, our son who is now 2 was overdue his nap and was acting up, which actually worked in our favour, we got called ahead of the other family!!! Our fingerprints were taken, and we were asked what we intended to do in the States, we both said we intend to work in financial services. The interviewer asked to see a copy of my degree, which is not asked for on the list but I had brought it just in case. He also asked if we brought financial statements showing our savings, but he never actually looked at these.

He told us that was it, we had been approved, and our passports would be processed and sent out to us within a week, which they were. The whole thing took approx an hour and a half, and was a lot more straightforward than I expected. No questions about us getting married when we did etc.

We are now in the process of looking for jobs, with a view to moving to New York hopefully by the summer. Any tips on the move itself would be welcome!

Best of luck to anyone going through the process, once all the paperwork is in order, its really not that daunting!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you for the update ******!

I can only tell you what I would do were I to do it again - cull your baggage! Have a good resume in US format! Use every social networking site!


----------



## beaner99 (May 2, 2012)

thanks twostep, it will be a job culling down all the toys our son won't part with!! 

thanks for the advice!


----------



## Raman7 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dear Sir/Madam

I am asking a question about DV lottery interview to everbody for those who can understand my situation.

I am originally from Nepal and i am going to give interview in May 2013. But I have a problem. Kentucky office submitted my wife's foto on my application and my foto on her application and sent to the embassy. In this situation, where to complain? should i explain to consular officer during interview or I have to write an email to KCC office? I am worried ,thinking about disqualifying..


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

You should be able to fix it at the interview, we had a problem with my wife's birthdate and that's where we had it all fixed up. The first part of the interview procedure for us was doing just that, going through all the documentation and making sure it was right , then on to the interview proper.


----------



## Raman7 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the response,,

I had filled up DSP 122 and DS230 form to the KCC . I had also clipped each fotographs infront of application but I haven't attached inside the form. If Kcc attach wrong foto in this form, then 

where to complain now? should I send mail to KCC or simply explain to consular officer during interview?


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Personally, I'd explain to the consular officer, which worked in my case. Also you could telephone the consular officer, or whoever is in charge of your application at your consulate and explain what has happened, which also worked for me.

Emailing might work, but I never did it so couldn't tell you how successful it may or may not be.


----------

